# X-Factor 2009!!



## mouse_chalk (Aug 18, 2009)

Is starts on *Saturday*! WOOOHOOO!!

I can't wait! Although I will probably be out and watch it on Sunday instead lol...


Who else will be watching?


opcorn2


----------



## Flashy (Aug 18, 2009)

I will be. Oh yes indeed.


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 18, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Is starts on *Saturday*! WOOOHOOO!!
> 
> I can't wait! Although I will probably be out and watch it on Sunday instead lol...
> 
> ...


my daughter probably:rollseyesgood thing she has a tv in her room...:biggrin2: and she's waiting for strictly come dancing and dancing on ice too...


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 18, 2009)

I will though it's mainly for the auditions lol!


----------



## Kel4mum (Aug 18, 2009)

YEP, count me in.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 19, 2009)

The results show is going to be on Sunday this year!!

http://xfactor.itv.com/2009/episodes/news/item_100040.htm

:shock:

Personally I'll find that a bit annoying, having to wait for so long- since I'm so impatient lol. But I guess they're doing it to get more money from the votes...


----------



## Becca (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG can't wait!!!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 19, 2009)

Me neither!!


----------



## Sabine (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh, Jen, ypu're a star to remind me. I would have probably missed it. I am so in for watching it!!! Can't wait.


----------



## Michaela (Aug 20, 2009)

I will be of course. 

I am not happy about the results on a Sunday at all though, I go out on a Sunday night so I'll miss it. =/


----------



## Saffy (Aug 22, 2009)

Hahah .. tis my guilty secret .. I love it too !


----------



## Sabine (Aug 22, 2009)

Counting down the minutes. Does it start at 7 pm?


----------



## Becca (Aug 22, 2009)

^ Yeh.


----------



## Sabine (Aug 22, 2009)

Missed a good bit already because another dog came into the garden with no tag on. I am so fed up!!!!


----------



## Becca (Aug 22, 2009)

I know Jen agrees with me...


Danyl Johnson IS AMAAZING
He owned that stage and hes gorgeous! OMG OMG OMG!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 22, 2009)

Awesome! LOVED it! 

Danyl (sp?) my favourite so far! He'll be in the final, I'm sure of it!

Now to watch more auditions on Xtra Factor:biggrin2:


I cannot believe they put Jon and Edward through..... :twitch:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 22, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> I know Jen agrees with me...
> 
> 
> Danyl Johnson IS AMAAZING
> He owned that stage and hes gorgeous! OMG OMG OMG!!


^^^^^^
Even Mouse loves him! She was jumping up at the tv when he was on!


----------



## Michaela (Aug 22, 2009)

It was rubbish, I hate the live audience. 
I was trying to watch tennis and athletics at the same time, maybe that was the problem, but I might just skip the auditions and wait to bootcamp.


----------



## Becca (Aug 22, 2009)

^ Yeh I like it better just the judges :/


----------



## Sabine (Aug 22, 2009)

I missed most of it. Is it going to be repeated tomorrow?


----------



## Saffy (Aug 23, 2009)

Daryl was tremendous ... and verrr verrrr cute !


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 29, 2009)

did anyone see the xtra factor tonight? that last guy was hilarious and what louie walsh said 'you don't have the full package' lol :roflmao:


----------



## Becca (Sep 12, 2009)

Its coming on


----------



## Sabine (Sep 29, 2009)

Gosh, it took me quite a while to dig out this thread. It's a shame it kind of died. But now with the auditions over and all into boot camp it should get quite interesting.
What's your favourite and what's your most hated act of the 24 that got through.
The group I hate most are the Irish twins. They can't sing, can't dance and are totally corney + absolute turds the way the stole a part in one of the auditions.
I can't quite decide who I like most yet. I like the primary school teacher (forgotten the name) and the other rather unassuming guy that did that cute little dance routine in his first audition.
Who do you think is going to win?


----------



## Sabine (Sep 30, 2009)

:bump


----------



## Michaela (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank god the auditions are over, I'm really looking forward to the live shows!

I love Ethan, and I really like Stacey McLean (NOT the one with the baby, the one with dark hair). So most likely neither will be through. I also like Jamie Afro, I think, I need to see a bit more of him. I don't like J&E, it's just silly now. But the groups are a pathetic category this year so I bet they will be the first three out, whoever is picked. xD

I have no idea who will win, hopefully not that awful teacher, how arrogant can a person get? @[email protected]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 1, 2009)

I hate the twins too! I'm a little scared that they may actually make it to the finals though since Louis is mentoring the groups and he likes them- UGGHH! They can't sing at all- which annoys be- I thought it was supposed to be a talent contest? And don't even get me started on their hair! 

Michaela, I quite liked Danyl, the teacher in his first audition, but I completely went off him in Bootcamp. Arrogant indeed! 

I loooooooooove Ethan..... :inlove: really hope he gets through. And I quite like Miss Frank although we'll see if they are actually happy to be in a group or not. I quite like one of the girls, but I can't remember which one and I can't remember her name! Lucie I like as well. 

It's a tough call this year I think. Last year as soon as I saw Alexandra's audition I knew she was going to win, but this year I can't even predict who the final 2 could possibly be...


Can't wait for judge's houses!!


----------



## Becca (Oct 3, 2009)

Find out whos in the final 12 *tomorrow* this is who is in atm:

*Cheryl's group:*
Ethan Boroian
Rikki Loney
Joe McElderry
Duane Lamonte
Lloyd Daniels
Daniel Fox

*Danni's group:*
Lucie Jones
Stacey Solomon
Stacey McClean
Rachel Adedeji
Despina (can't spell last name )
Nicole Jackson

*Simon's group:*
Danyl Johnson
Olly Murs
Treyc Cohen
Daniel Pearce
Nicole Lawrence
Jamie Archer


*Louis' group:*
Project A
Kandy Rain
De-Tour
Harmony Hood
Miss Frank
John & Edward


----------



## Sabine (Oct 3, 2009)

The over 25's are so strong. I'd love to see every single one of them again. Of the groups the only one that made an impression on me is Miss Frank. If those horrible twins get through again I really doubt Lous' sanity


----------



## Becca (Oct 4, 2009)

I waaant Lloyd & Duane 

Lloyds throuughh... now I want Duane :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Oct 4, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sabine (Oct 4, 2009)

OMG he put the Horrible Twins through. He's got to be insane! They are such an embarrassment.:banghead


----------



## Michaela (Oct 4, 2009)

Ugh, I had read the spoilers and hoped a few of them were wrong, but they got them spot on. 

Simon picked quite well, I would have picked Daniel from Popstars over that horrid teacher, but I like Olly and Jamie.
Dannii picked well too, those three are definitely the best singers, but I don't like Stacey Solomon, I can't warm to her.
Louis didn't have a great bunch to pick from the poor thing, Miss Frank are the only decent group in the six. I don't like J&E, but who else could he have put through, nobody else was any good!?
Cheryl.... ugh what is wrong with her? Terrible choices! Joe is ok, I quite like him. I don't like Lloyd, and cannot stand Rikki. Ethan should have been in there, I know his voice isn't the best, but imo he's a better singer than Lloyd or Rikki.  So disappointed he's out.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 5, 2009)

I totally agree with you Michaela. I really did wonder what Cheryl was thinking with her choices.:?

It seems to me that the girls and over 25s are the strongest so far. Live show next week!


----------



## Sabine (Oct 11, 2009)

I thought tonight's public vote was rather a surprize I had expected Rikki, Lloyd and (hopefully) the Twins at the bottom. 
Kandy Rain wasn't going to win the show but I would have loved to see them again. Now we have to endure John& Edward for another week.
:vomit:
I am glad Dannii apologized for her rather inappropriate comment last night.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't believe John and Edward are still in it. Something is wrong here!

I thought that Kandy Rain could have been good given another chance- If John and Edward HAD to stay in then I would have said Rikki to go because I really didn't see why he was there in the first place and he didn't sing well. Lloyd didn't really either but I think that was just nerves- I think he'll get better and there was no way he was going because he'll surely get the girly vote!

I was really shocked at Dannii's comment last night but now I feel kind of bad for her- I think it was a bad attempt at a joke and you could almost see her horror when she realised it had gone down like a lead balloon...


YAY for Lucie, Miss Frank and Stacey getting through though!! 

Does anyone else dislike Jame like I do? I really, really don't like him :?


----------



## Saffy (Oct 12, 2009)

I missed it on Saturday due to not feeling well and decing bed was the bestter option. 

Will have to catch up !


----------



## Sabine (Oct 12, 2009)

Jamie Archer isn't my cup of tea either but I reserve the HATE for the TWINS. What horrible brats


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Saffy wrote: *


> I missed it on Saturday due to not feeling well and decing bed was the bestter option.
> 
> Will have to catch up !


It was repeated on ITV earlier- I bet it'll be on ITV2 a couple of times at least today as well


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Jamie Archer isn't my cup of tea either but I reserve the HATE for the TWINS. What horrible brats


Oh yeah I'm with you totally. I'd happily keep Jamie in at the price of the twins even though I don't like him, because I HATE, HATE, HATE them! It's not even as if they're good singers in their own way and just not my cup of tea. To quote Cheryl, 'you just can't sing. Fact. It's not your fault you're in the final 12'. Loved that! 

They must go next week. They MUST. How are they going to sing a diva song?! Should be funny...


----------



## Sabine (Oct 12, 2009)

To be honest I can't remember anyone as pathetic as them being in the final 12. Maybe Louis did it for the Irish viewers. It's not as if we could vote anyhow...


----------



## Saffy (Oct 12, 2009)

Just watched the Drama Teacher guy's performance. That was one of my favourite songs .. and I have to admit, he did a blummin good effort with it. I thought he held back (more than he has before) and got it just right .. LOVED IT !

I need to nosy at that young lass .. the one with the "Disney" sounding voice or sort of Karen Carpenter/ish ... what's her name?


----------



## Michaela (Oct 12, 2009)

So glad to have the live shows again! 

I can't believe Rikki is there he makes me feel sick he is so so so so so average, how did evil Cheryl put him through over Ethan? :X

I don't mind J&E, they aren't good singers but they are entertaining I think, imo they would do well in some other line of showbiz. But nobody deserves such a hate campaign against them, it's absolutely disgusting. They are just 17, this should be the time of their life and the pathetic British public and the press are just ruining it for them.  But Cheryl saying "You can't sing - fact." OMG I lol'ed at that, does she think she can sing?! [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHTGGlxYTao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHTGGlxYTao[/ame]

I don't think Kandy Rain should have went out. Ugh Cheryl's comments, who cares what they wear? They sang well I though, actually I think they were better than Miss Frank. But they never had a chance. Of that bottom two, I would have put Rachel out, I don't like her very much.

My favourites were Joe (what a surprise!) and Jamie. I'm not sure if I just liked that one performance of Joe or if I'll keep liking him, but he was my top on Saturday. I love Jamie, I really really wish Simon would give him some recent rock songs. I also like Lucie, she is amazing. I thought I would hate Lloyd (the welsh Eoghan Quigg) but ended up just feeling really bad for him. What was she thinking giving him Cry Me a River? :S Stacey is great too, but I find her a bit uncomfortable to watch? I dunno why. Olly was a bit of a let down... and I won't start on Danyl. =X


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have to admit, the twins are really growing on me! I felt sorry for them on Saturday, they are only young and looked so excited to be performing. I think they'll do a bit of a Rhidian with me (arrogant at 1st, but turn out to actually be decent lads!)

I'm so glad that slutty girl group left. I hate them!


----------



## Sabine (Oct 18, 2009)

What was that??!!
Poor Rachel being in the bottom two again when there were way worse acts.
I am not even going to comment on the twins performance
Rikki leaving isn't too great a loss and hardly unexpected.
But what about Whitney Houston's performance tonight. Was she on drugs or something? It was understandable that her body movements were somewhat stiff as her dress was falling apart but she certainly appeared spaced out at the end.:?


----------



## Michaela (Oct 18, 2009)

Great result - perfect bottom two, Rachel to go next week plz.
Delighted that Rikki and the eyebrow are gone!

I have to mention _that _performance last night. The twins. Funniest tv moment of the year, I laughed the whole way through, cannot believe they did the talking bit from the video! I voted for them seeing as everyone else was crap. At least they entertained. 
No that's not fair, Jamie was good, Stacey was quite good, Joe was alright. 

Lucie really disappointed, hope she improves next week. Olly - I don't get why everyone loves him? Lloyd, LOL! Bleeding Love!? What were you thinking Cheryl?! Miss Frank were a bit of a disaster, and I still hate Danyl.

Whitney was a bit out of it wasn't she, what was with her dress? :S Yeah I think she's on something, just like Robbie Williams last week. Better than Cheryl though. How she has the nerve to criticise Kandy Rain when she comes out looking like THAT!? What a chav. And what a cow with her comment at the end, poor J&E, it's not their fault that people prefer to watch them than dull Rikki, maybe if she had made half sensible choices for her top three she wouldn't have already lost an act. :rollseyes

Oh and well done Alexandra getting no. 1!


----------



## Saffy (Oct 19, 2009)

I still LOVE Danyl .. but then again, he's a Drama teacher so, aswell as being able to sing in tune, he knows how to "act" a song through with all it's nuances. 

Jamie I really, really enjoyed this week and Jo, well, I shouldn't really, but he has such a beautiful face I could just look at him for ages. Such a versatile vocal too.

Stacey .. you have to love her .. but are there too many female singers out there already ...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 22, 2009)

John and Edward were _hilarious. _I was actually crying with laughter! They have to stay in for a few more weeks, they are way more entertaining than a lot of those boring acts!

I also have to say, how bitchy was Cheryl's comment?! There was really no need. I felta bit disappointed in her and I love Cheryl (I have to admit to beinga massive Girl's Aloud fan, and have even seen them in concert a couple of times)









Still, very unprofessional Cheryl!


----------



## Becca (Nov 1, 2009)

Who do we want to go tonight then?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 1, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Who do we want to go tonight then?


John and Edward.... PLEASE!!!! 

They sang out of time last night completely! I'm sure they even sang the wrong words at one point as well. I don't think they should be allowed to hide behind gimmicks and props anymore. TIME TO GO!

I have a feeling Danyl will be in the bottom 2 again tonight- he seemed a broken man on stage last night, and the judges didn't mention it but he sang the wrong words too I think? He seems like he's kind of given up... 


I loved Stacey, Lucie and Olly!


----------



## Becca (Nov 1, 2009)

^ Yeah I defo think "Jedward" need to go!
They just CANNOT sing! Its a SINGING competition!

I love Olly and Lloyd<3

Olly was the best last night I think :highfive:


----------



## Sabine (Nov 1, 2009)

I vowed after this series never to watch X-Factor again. Those twins are just a farce and it serves Louis right that he lost his only promising group.
I absolutely hated to see danyl so dejected. I never read the papers so I had no issue with him being arogant or something. i just thought he was a really talented performer but he looked crushed last night,
I don't get Lloyd either.If I was a teenager i think Joe would be more my cup of tea rather than boring Blond Blue eyes....
I want the twins and Lloyd to go but I am sure it will be somebody totally different


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't read the papers either, but the way that Danyl acts on stage has annoyed me somtimes- it seems like more of an arena-tour performance, in that he seems to act like he's got it in the bag, rather than he's still in the competition. However, I do think he's a really good singer! It was a shame to see him looking so sad last night.



I get so nervous waiting for the results! I will cover my eyes until Stacey gets through!


----------



## Sabine (Nov 1, 2009)

I am so glad Danyl got through. I can't see the judges saving Rachel again however poorly Lloyd performs


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm pretty much disgusted that the twins are still in it. 

I think Lloyd should go, not sure how his sore throat will work out? He could barely talk, so I don't know how he'll sing for survival! 

But I do agree with you Sabine, Rachel seems to be on borrowed time, which is a shame because I thought she was really good this week.


----------



## Sabine (Nov 1, 2009)

I hope all the people that vote for John and Edward will buy their single


----------



## Sabine (Nov 1, 2009)

Rachel is certainly a different league than Lloyd


----------



## Sabine (Nov 1, 2009)

What can I say


----------



## Michaela (Nov 1, 2009)

I hate SC. He already knows the bottom two results, of course Rachel should have been saved, she was incredible. Lloyd.. words fail me. He is so so so bad.

Ok, J&E can't sing very well, but they entertain. Lloyd is no better a singer, and is sooo boring. 

Lucie to win! I shall keep voting for both her and J&E!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 1, 2009)

So gutted that Rachel has gone! 

She was so much a better singer than Lloyd. Although sadly, I think Simon had a point- the public clearly didn't like her as much for whatever reason and if he'd saved her she probably would have been in the bottom 2 next week, so it maybe would have been delaying the inevitable.

Really, really sick of John and Edward now! REALLY SICK! :grumpy:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't actually even find John and Edward entertaining! I just sit there mouth open, in shock that anyone can sound so bad and have got this far along in the competition, lol. 




I do love Lucie though! I think I had a little tear in my eye when she finally got the praise she wanted from Simon last night!


----------



## Sabine (Nov 1, 2009)

I agree J&E's show has entertainment value but I am sure the choreography is not their idea. Why should they get the credit for it. if they just had to sing without the gimics they'd be long gone.
Simon probably did the right thing letting the public decide. If he had sent Lloyd home it only would have looked unfair as he had a throught infection (which he reminded the audience of with his grimaces) 
I do hope he goes next week.


----------



## Sabine (Nov 1, 2009)

I like Lucie too. Just hope that none of the good actsleave next week.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 2, 2009)

I love Jedward! I thought they were hlarious! ha ha.:biggrin2:

I'm glad Rachel went, it was her time. She was ok but nothing special. She was definitely no entertainer. 

Also, I have finally decided on my favourite - Olly! I thought he's been consistently good but but thought he was fantastic on Saturday. Woo, Olly to win. (I also can't get "don't stop believing" out of my head now. I love that song! My brother-in-law got so excited when it came onas he is a massive sopranos fan.)


----------

